# Chicken oil....?



## deelady (Sep 14, 2008)

When you fry chicken or something other than fish.....do you use your oil again? Just wondering


----------



## babetoo (Sep 14, 2008)

don't fry much, just fish . no i don't reuse it. just put lots less in pan to start with.


----------



## JoeV (Sep 14, 2008)

babetoo said:


> don't fry much, just fish . no i don't reuse it. just put lots less in pan to start with.



Same here. Try to stay away from lots of oil unless it's olive oil.

Joe


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 14, 2008)

+2 

Im not much of a fryer.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 14, 2008)

If I am pan frying chicken, the little bit of oil gets made into gravy.
If I'm deep frying wings, that oil stays in the fryer and gets reused several times.


----------



## Mama (Sep 14, 2008)

Same here Pacanis.  I deep fry in peanut oil and when I'm finished, I strain the oil if I'm frying something with a coating and reuse it probably 5 or 6 times.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 14, 2008)

ditto what pacanis and Mama said


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 15, 2008)

I fry so little as in about not at all that I discard it...........I would never fry fish or alternate chicken in the same oil...........but do I love fried shrimp or catfish in a restaurant?  Bring it on.........and don't forget the hushpuppies!!


----------



## deelady (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks now I don't feel as bad about saving my oil for another use....wasn't sure how sanitary it actually was even though I make sure to cover it.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 15, 2008)

I reuse mine, it goes into the outside frig, then I pull it out, and plug it back in.  If its offensive foods that have major flavor though, I chuck it.


----------



## dave the baker (Sep 15, 2008)

I reuse it until I don't like how deep the color is, usually three or four times (deep frying).  Strain it into the bottle and store it at room temperature.  DON'T save fish oil.


----------

